# Pics of my Macro Nano



## BruceWatts (Feb 27, 2008)

I just added a pair of Pacific blue-stripe pipefish. Everything is growing well and this tank is now complete.

Bruce


----------



## Crystalview (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice size pipefish. Is that real coral that's pink? I don't know much about marine but that sure adds color.


----------



## BruceWatts (Feb 27, 2008)

Crystalview said:


> Nice size pipefish. Is that real coral that's pink? I don't know much about marine but that sure adds color.


The pink plant is a macro algae not a coral. This tank only has plants and the pipefish.

Bruce


----------



## FrostyNYC (Nov 5, 2007)

Everything about this tank is alien to me. From the pencilfish and their crazy tails, to the macro algae. Do you mind posting more photos, and a full tank shot?


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Freaky looking tank. I like!

Specs on your tank and more pics please!


----------



## BruceWatts (Feb 27, 2008)

Tank: Standard 10 gallon glass.
Filtration: Aquaclear Mini and Rio 50 with sponge attachment
Lighting: one 32 watt 10,000k cf and two 20 watt 50/50 screw in cfs
Heater : none 
Substrate: 20 lbs of black bio-active sand and 2 lbs of live rock
Inverts: none
Fish: one pair of Pacific blue-stripe pipefish Doryrhamphus melanopleura
Plants/macros: Halymenia, Halimeda, two species of Caulerpa, Toadstool algae, mermaid's fan,Botryoclaudia, Gelidium pusilium and two unknown red algaes.

Full tank shots to follow.

Bruce


----------



## BruceWatts (Feb 27, 2008)

Here is a full tank shot and a couple of others. This is probably one of the few well grown in nano macro tanks. I think it can give the FW tanks a run for their money.

Bruce


----------



## not_sponsored (Mar 29, 2008)

Way to compliment yourself.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

What's wrong with complimenting oneself?

I find this to be a beautiful tank and well-deserved of compliments!


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

not_sponsored said:


> Way to compliment yourself.


How rude. Way to get on folks ignore lists.


Bruce: this looks really nifty. I'd seen your other posts re: macro algae tank setups but haven't had a chance to comment. 
My wife always ogles at the SW fish/inverts so maybe this is a way to get a little salty started in the house without killing my wallet. That's quite nice looking for the small equipment list!
Being a complete novice (I know nothing) about saltwater tanks are the macro types easier to grow and maintain than corals? Is it similar to striking a balance in a freshwater setup?


----------



## esotericman (Sep 29, 2008)

I have seen some absolutely amazing macroalgae tanks which were being used as refugia or filters for reef tanks. Here is a great article on seagrass: http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2006-04/sl/index.php I have seen some killer tanks, but it was years ago... mostly macroalgea though.


----------



## RWaters (Nov 12, 2003)

Great tank and pipefish! It's nice to see a saltwater tank that's different from the usual tank full of live rock and corals. Are pipefish difficult to maintain?


----------



## not_sponsored (Mar 29, 2008)

Complimenting yourself = bragging/arrogant

Receiving compliments is fine, and I was ready to type out a compliment until I read that last post.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with the way he "complimented himself"
Anyway, I love the color, great tank!


----------



## BruceWatts (Feb 27, 2008)

Well I guess that it does seem a bit of a brag to make the statement above but I thought of it as a statement of fact. I have been in the hobby for 50 years and have been heavily involved with plant tanks for the last 30 years. I am currently a mod @ www.marineplantedtanks.com and www.syngnathid.org. I used to write the beginners column for The Aquatic Gardener before I switched to SW.

I have used the techniques I learned from the FW plant hobby to work up to this particular tank which is my 7th marine planted tank. BTW I would suggest that you start with a bigger marine tank for macros as it takes a while to get the feel for growing SW plants. There is no "how to" book on SW plants as of yet.

I have had the pipefish pair for the last couple of years and they have proven to be very durable. They even eat frozen mysis so they are easy to take care of.

Bruce
P.S. I am glad to see some folks take notice of my posts as you hardly ever see anyone posting SW stuff on this site.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

not_sponsored said:


> Complimenting yourself = bragging/arrogant
> 
> Receiving compliments is fine, and I was ready to type out a compliment until I read that last post.


How sad for you.


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

that looks nice! not too common around here obviously. I can fathom a guess as to why, but it's not like there shouldn't be a place for it.

keep it up!


----------



## MrJG (Feb 21, 2007)

BruceWatts said:


> BTW I would suggest that you start with a bigger marine tank for macros as it takes a while to get the feel for growing SW plants.


Bruce: Is this suggestion more to get a feel for growth patterns and aquascaping potential for different species or more of an "its easier to control water parameters etc in a larger tank" kind of thing. 

Your tank has certainly piqued my interest in trying a macro tank especially given the modest equipment list and possible startup costs. I had always kept myself from trying a SW setup knowing the potential cost of a full blown setup to keep corals going. 

So in all honesty for someone who is a complete SW idiot, would it be naive to think someone could START by trying macros? 

You are going to make me start reading up on this stuff. :icon_twis


----------



## prettyrustyrobot (May 23, 2007)

tank looks awesome. congrats, you deserve to brag.


----------



## Mangala (Jul 23, 2006)

your tank looks soooooooooo totally alien. I love it so much. and here I go with the noob questions:

So, this is actually a marine tank?
There are plants that grow in the ocean that can also be grown in a tank?
Algae can look like that!? 
What kind of trimming, dosing, water parameters, lighting... this whole thing is foreign to me, as you can see. Do people actually purchase the crazy looking algae? 

>.< when I first saw it, I thought it was a freshwater tank with really really weird plants in it, and I was going to ask why I never saw those plants for sale in any of my aquarium shops locally, but now I see this is a whole different world than I'm used to. 

Aren't most ocean-going plant type things, like seaweed, really really really extremely huge, as the ocean is also extremely huge? Do you know the geographical origins of your plant/algae life?

... >.>


----------



## BruceWatts (Feb 27, 2008)

MrJG said:


> Bruce: Is this suggestion more to get a feel for growth patterns and aquascaping potential for different species or more of an "its easier to control water parameters etc in a larger tank" kind of thing.
> 
> Your tank has certainly piqued my interest in trying a macro tank especially given the modest equipment list and possible startup costs. I had always kept myself from trying a SW setup knowing the potential cost of a full blown setup to keep corals going.
> 
> ...


I am afraid that most of the info on macros is only available on line and some of that is misleading or incorrect. I wanted to keep this tank as simple as possible hence the lack of "heavy Equipment".

I would think that you would want to start with a bigger tank for both the stability and to gain some knowledge of the macro plant species and growth habits. That will take some trial and error on your part because the info on growing each macro species is rather sparse.

Just like with FW planted tanks you can go low tech with macros and start with easier species. One of the problems with growing algaes is that the same conditions also grow nuisance algeas. I think that is the most difficult concept to overcome. For more info go to either Reef Central or Marine planted tanks.

Bruce

Here's another one of my planted marine tanks. This is a 30 gallon cube with a pair of seahorses.


----------



## audiotaylor (Apr 2, 2004)

*Thanks for the inspiration!*

Bruce, 

I absolutely LOVE all your tanks! I am totally inspired now to start-up a macro-algae-only nano. I had a reef setup for a few years but broke it down a while ago. I had a refugium full of grape calupera and some chaeto but wanst able to get some of the other species I tried to get going as strong. (Ive always been intrigued by macro-algaes) 

But if I started a tank just dedicated to the plants and didnt have to worry about paying so much attention to corals and fish I might be be able to get them to survive...hmmm...Im defintely going to give it a shot after seeing how BEAUTIFUL a "planted reef" can look! Thanks for all the great shots and for opening all our eyes to this "different world" as Mangala said. Great job!

-David


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Yes, for real! Bruce, I gotta tell you, I got out of sw tanks (after doing them and/or being around them my whole entire life) based on the fact that practically every tank after a long while starts looking like every other one. Planted fw tanks were inspiring to me, because I noticed that it's much more conducive to _scaping_, and putting order into the design.

But you, my friend, are tugging at me, saying "Come back to sw, Church, look what can be done!!" This is very inspirational. Words just can't express...


----------



## BruceWatts (Feb 27, 2008)

Mangala
Yes this is a marine tank. Marine algaes range in size from a single cell to giant 100 foot tall kelp. I chose species that stay small and are slower growers for this tank for obvious reasons.

There is an ever increasing market for macros and seagrasses as well. Although this tank may seem alien to some it will be much more common in the years to come. There's no denying that the beautiful colors and forms of macro algaes make for an interesting display. 

Bruce


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

BruceWatts said:


> Mangala
> Yes this is a marine tank. Marine algaes range in size from a single cell to giant 100 foot tall kelp. I chose species that stay small and are slower growers for this tank for obvious reasons.
> 
> There is an ever increasing market for macros and seagrasses as well. Although this tank may seem alien to some it will be much more common in the years to come. There's no denying that the beautiful colors and forms of macro algaes make for an interesting display.
> ...


Gorgeous tank:thumbsup:

I have been trying to stay away from marine planted tanks... But I might set one up sooner or later (hopefully later:icon_roll)

So you see the market being really large soon? I've been debating this myself.

-Andrew


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

Bruce,

Do you find a need to fertilize like you would a plant tank? Thats quite a bit of light over a 10 gallon tank so I'm assuming that nutrients are limiting.

Are you finding that water changes are necessary or is the algae doing a good job of controlling nitrates and phosphates?

You certainly are getting some nice growth.

Charlie


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

i was gonna just view ur thread but i saw not_sponsored's comment and i thot, pshhh, this guy deserves to compliment himself, cuz his tank is gorgeous!!!

beautiful pipefish!!!


----------



## BruceWatts (Feb 27, 2008)

As I noted before the pipes were put into the tank quite recently. Before that I was using a fertilizer that was designed to grow marine micro algaes for aquaculture. I used 10 drops a week and did about 25% water change per week. Now that the tank has fish I have stopped all fertilizer for the momment.

Like I noted above you have to really be careful with the ferts because once the nuisance algae takes control you will have a hard time getting rid of it. 

I think the marine plant hobby is probably where the FW hobby was in the early 1980's. There was plenty of interest in FW plants but not much information on growing them in an aquarium. Give it 3 to 5 years and I think macro tanks will be quite common. There are 1000s of marine plants and tons of beautiful fish in the sea. But we have a lot to learn before it becomes as popular as the FW plant hobby.

Bruce
P.S. Thanks for all the kind words, This is the first post of mine that has had "legs" since I joined this forum.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Awesome Bruce! I love the bluestripes, I have a lone male{have been looking for a female} have yours spawned for you yet? It's a sight to behold!
What is the long pink macro, I've never seen that one? Is that a pink birdsnest on the right?


----------



## c_sking (Aug 4, 2008)

I really like it, the red thing freaks me out a little  Thanks for posting the pics of your nano!!!

I have always been amazed at what people grow in their fuges and just pay no attention to some of the cool stuff they have going on.


----------



## BruceWatts (Feb 27, 2008)

The pink plant is a Halymenia species. It can be orange or dark red also according to the tank conditions. It turns dark red under low light conditions. Sorry I can't ID the other red algae as of yet.

The pipes breed all the time but I have only seen fry one time as they eat them before morning. The fry look like a quarter inch long human hair with small eyes and are extemely hard to raise. In fact I have never heard of blue stripes being raised in an aquarium.

Bruce


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Wow this tank is amazing! The plants as well as the fish. 

one day when I have more $$ I'd love to set up something like this, I've always been fascinated by pipefish and seahorses, they're the main reason I'd want to set up a saltwater tank, and seeing yours and how different it is from reef tanks, you've given me an itch for saltwater like i never had before!


----------



## JRB77 (Apr 7, 2008)

Compliments on your beautiful and unique tanks!

After reading through the posts, it seems you may have "lit some fires" for others to explore this aspect of planted tanks

I'm sure I speak for others when I say, PLEASE keep us posted and share any knowledge that would help further this hobby.
Any threads you know of that contain a "How to...." on planted macro's?

James


----------



## BruceWatts (Feb 27, 2008)

JRB77

Here's a link to get you started. It even has a pic of one of my earlier tanks.

http://reefkeeping.com/issues/2007-01/sl/index.php

Also try www.marineplantedtanks.com/forums

Bruce


----------



## Basilisk (Mar 1, 2004)

I add up with a token of appraisal. Looks great, but most impressive is that it's truly one of only a handful nice macro tanks.

I've been talking about this with a reefer friend, we've still a lot to figure out.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BruceWatts (Feb 27, 2008)

*Macro update*

Well this is a recent photo update. The tank has gone thru a lot of changes.

I now have a 65 watt 10,000k PC fixture.
I upgraded the Aquaclear Mini with a Whisper something or other that is rated at 30 gallons for more water flow.
I have also added a 50watt heater.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That's really cool! It looks like a saltwater look-alike to UG. If I end up changing my reef over to a macro algae tank, I'll have to buy some off of ya for sure!


----------



## ALIFER (Jul 22, 2005)

I always thought it would be fun to have a SW "planted" tank. I've had interesting macros, like dragons breath & flame algae, grow out of my LR, but most of them have disappeared after growing quickly for a few weeks or months. Sometimes they reappear months or years later.

-Rick


----------



## thrak76 (Aug 3, 2009)

Are the pipefish still in there?


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

looking great! What a cool tank. 

Any fauna in there? still pipefish? something new?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

That's really lovely Bruce.

I'd also love to know what you've got stocked?


----------



## BruceWatts (Feb 27, 2008)

The male bluestripe disappeared about 3 months ago. I never found the body so I think he may have jumped out. The female is still in there but spends most of her time hiding since the male died. She is out in the morning when I turn on the lights and after that she stays mostly in the plants.

Their are a few bristleworms, an occasional aiptasia and two or three snails that popped up on their own. They are white but do not burrow so I don't know what species they are.

I now have another pair of bluestripes but they are in my 30 cube tank. I think they must have a short life span as they are so tiny. The older female is at least five years old so maybe that is why the male disappeared.

Bruce


----------



## Strick (Apr 6, 2009)

Great tank! Go ahead and brag...


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

Love this tank!


----------



## BruceWatts (Feb 27, 2008)

ALIFER said:


> I always thought it would be fun to have a SW "planted" tank. I've had interesting macros, like dragons breath & flame algae, grow out of my LR, but most of them have disappeared after growing quickly for a few weeks or months. Sometimes they reappear months or years later.
> 
> -Rick


I have had this happen many times and when it does I try and move the rock with the macro on it to a tank that has the right conditions for growing them out. The 10 gallon above is made up of plants from my other tanks. 

Unlike reef tanks, which are too sterile, my macro tank have nitrates and if they fall too low the macros stop growing. I do not dose nitrates but I do dose Iron and calcium and I rely on water changes to supply other micro nutrients.

Bruce


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

That's fantastic! You really pulled it off well.

I had a macro tank a while back and I had some of that same small _Caulerpa_ that you have in your foreground. That was nice stuff that grew really well and made a nice cushiony mat, but it also broke into many tiny bits that got all over the place and sprouted in new spots.


----------



## BruceWatts (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes that Caulerpa can be really hard to keep under control. It seems to grow like gangbusters and then die back only to sprout up where you don't want it. You have to be careful and give it just enough nutrients so that it grows slowing and doesn't die back or go sexual and melt.

Bruce


----------



## redfalconf35 (Feb 24, 2008)

I hate you so much!!!  I swear, the world has it out for me, showing all these pretty SW tanks. My friends have to pry the salt shaker out of my hand every time i look at these sorts of threads! :hihi:

In all seriousness, that is an amazing and unique SW tank, and you deserve kudos for making it work!


----------



## BruceWatts (Feb 27, 2008)

Gee thanks redfalconf35 (I think). I only posted this so I could feel the hate . 

Basically I really don't have anywhere to post my tanks anymore as the marine planted tanks site has converted to a reef site. You peeps are the only ones that understand what i am trying to do here. Most marine aquarists ask me "where are the corals"? 

At anyrate I like having both FW and SW planted tanks. There is always more to learn about aquariums and that is why I have been in the hobby for over 50 years.

Bruce


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

I say keep posting here Bruce. Maybe it will inspire more people to setup tanks like this.


----------



## Phoenix-cry (Dec 25, 2008)

This is the coolest thing eva!


----------



## ALIFER (Jul 22, 2005)

Here is picture of my old 7 gallon nano-reef when it had a couple macros growing pretty well.

-Rick


----------



## DirtMonkey (Feb 16, 2007)

Hey I get it too, Bruce, and great job, thanks for posting it. I just gave up on a nano planted marine tank after all of the pricier macros died in a heat wave... The focal point was two kinds of red "grapes" that had just hit their stride. This makes me want to set one up again- in the basement this time!


----------



## BruceWatts (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes heat can certainly be an issue with small marine tanks. I did not use a heater for the first year this tank was set up. I run an AC unit in the summer but the tank still goes over 80 degrees so I run the lights for a shorter time period. The blue-striped pipefish do not like temps over 80 so I have to be careful.

This tank has gone through much trail and error and I have lost some really nice plants but I just kept adding new ones until the tank reached a balance and now it doesn't need a lot of trimming.

Bruce


----------



## crimsontsavo (Feb 29, 2004)

Why the heck didn't I think of this?

Awesome tank!

Way to make me spend more money, ;-).


----------



## BruceWatts (Feb 27, 2008)

crimsontsavo said:


> Why the heck didn't I think of this?
> 
> Awesome tank!
> 
> Way to make me spend more money, ;-).


 
Your Welcome. 

Bruce


----------



## acbaldwin (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow Bruce, great looking growth!
I'm stocking a 240 reef and I'm planning on a planted cove in the center of the tank.
Are you willing to ship out a grab bag of your weekly/monthly/whatever clippings?
Finding reasonably priced macros is a real pain.
Please let me know. I've got about thirty bucks to spend. 
Thanks. 
Andrew


----------



## Green Leaf Aquariums (Feb 26, 2007)

I really like these Macro Algae tanks, thanks for sharing folks


----------

